# Modified Deere



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

First time seeing this type of modification.

https://meadville.craigslist.org/grd/d/jamestown-jd-2750-tractor/7164143709.html


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha....never seen it before either. They took a page from the old Indy car scene.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think they got sick and tired of fighting the crappy AC units in the 50 and 55 series utility tractors. Between the AC's and the sorry wiring problems with these German technology tractors, it could make one break out the hack saw and go to work....and make it cusstified like this one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

DITTO

AC & wiring on those model JD utility tractors left a lot to be desired. Wiring diagram in tech manual on those models resembles a big spider web.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I would have probably tried to put a roof mount AC unit from a camper on there before I did that...lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...now that’s funny, and creative


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


>


Another verification of where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone dare a guess on the size of the front tires on that 2750. Those intrigue me. Might work well on my JD 7200


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

11LX16 frt tire is largest tire for 2WD listed in 2750 parts catalog BUT I think frt tires in photo are larger than that.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim, I think those would work well on my tractor. 3 rib front tires are heck on my fields.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Larger frt tires should offer operator a smoother ride, I utilize 16'' LT radial pickup tires on my 4255. After picking up enough Mesquite thorns I just discard for some more used tires. Draw back is these type slide more than rib tires when making sharp turns.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats my objective, a smoother ride. I don't cut many real hay meadows here anymore. Just feritlized pasture land. Rough stuff!!!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> 11LX16 frt tire is largest tire for 2WD listed in 2750 parts catalog BUT I think frt tires in photo are larger than that.


An 11.00-16 would be a taller (and more expensive) tire than the 11L-16. Next step up from the 11.00-16 would be a 14L-16.1 and is probably about the same height as the 11.00-16, but good luck finding that in a 6 hole rim if that is what you need. My 2wd baler tractor had 11.00-16 fronts and I switched to a 16.5L-16.1 flotation tire on an oddball customized rim that was widened and has a crazy offset. They ride quite a bit nicer than the 11.00s at a significantly lower pressure but they do handle a bit funny on the road.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Gear, getting some new a larger tires for my 7200, also have a 6300, 2WD that i believe has 15' rims that i have had to weld up to stop leaks. May I have to step up next size rim and tire to help the ride. Its my rake tractor and small loader tractor. Bigger tire and wheels will mitigate pressure on the front end. Just my thoughts.

Scott


----------

